

5 golden rules of startups - ofca
http://svenduplic.com/post/11141324974/5-golden-rules-of-startups
Do or die.
======
atirip
Warning, this shit link will froze your ipads safari and then crash it,
nothing to read while frozen.

~~~
ofca
damn, sorry, didnt realise that. works just fine on chrome :(

